# Lundborg Land Pups



## dadsbestfriend

Hello, I am new to the forum and am reading like mad, but am curious if anybody has had experience with Lundborg Land GSD's (www.lundborg-land.com). My wife and I are looking for a family protector/third child/companion but are very hesitant to rely on single source resources. It has been hard to find unbias info on this breeder and we do not want to buy a dog that will be very high strung and bad with very young childern. As a quick side question, if both of the pups parents are Schutzhund 3 does that mean that our pup will more than likely be aggresive? Thank you for any leads


----------



## Xeph

No, schutzhund titled parents does not equal a more aggressive dog. Generally it actually means a more stable dog. Not every dog is suitable to this type of work, and it takes a dog sound in mind and body to do it


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

It looks to me like this breeder is breeding German Show lines. 

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## mspiker03

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1009599


----------



## dadsbestfriend

Thank you for the thread mspiker03. I am not specifically looking for show lines, but a solid breeder with healthy lines and general good looks and great temperment. I stumbled upon Lundborg and am having a hard time finding any un-bias opinions and or experience, though they seem to have a great line. I am looking for a perfect family pet (friend)/home protector. Any help Lori and the Gang would be very welcomed!


----------



## LARHAGE

I bought a puppy from her and she was as beautiful inside as out, I tragically lost her in January and plan on getting another this summer. I absolutely love her male Urban


----------



## dadsbestfriend

I have decided to get a pup from her as well in late summer. Keep me posted and I would love to hear your experiences LARHGE. We have decided to go with a Maffay pup. BTW, I am sorry to hear how you lost your little lady. I have a small Maltese and don't know what I would do under the same scenario.


----------



## SFDOC

I know this is an old thread, but if you are still looking, feel free to contact me direct.

[email protected]

We have one of her dogs, that is now 6 years old, and a new puppy. The 6 y/o is excellent with all children, not just mine, but she was trained to be that way by us.

She breeds great dogs, but GS" are like a weapon. In an untrianed hand, it can be disastrous.

You will get out of your dog what you put into it.

Linda's dogs are from great lines, and are amazing animals, but they will require a substantial amount of time and committment from your entire family.

I would also suggest any of the German Sheherd Rescue organizations such as Orange County, or Westside german Shepherd Rescue. They often have AKC dogs that were surrendered by their owners for a variety of reasons.


----------



## [email protected]

*Lundborg-land dogs*



dadsbestfriend said:


> I have decided to get a pup from her as well in late summer. Keep me posted and I would love to hear your experiences LARHGE. We have decided to go with a Maffay pup. BTW, I am sorry to hear how you lost your little lady. I have a small Maltese and don't know what I would do under the same scenario.


Linda Lundborg's dog are simply marvelous. GREAT temperament, gentle, beautiful structure, easily trained. We have a 14 month mahognany red and black 'coat' from her. Jilly is gorgeous, marvelous temperament. Jilly just passed her CGC with flying colors. Judge noted her sweet temperament and good obedience. Linda breeds for good temperament !!!


----------



## [email protected]

dadsbestfriend said:


> Thank you for the thread mspiker03. I am not specifically looking for show lines, but a solid breeder with healthy lines and general good looks and great temperment. I stumbled upon Lundborg and am having a hard time finding any un-bias opinions and or experience, though they seem to have a great line. I am looking for a perfect family pet (friend)/home protector. Any help Lori and the Gang would be very welcomed!


I'm absolutely thrilled with my Lundborg-land dog. Her temperament is outstanding and she is healthy with beauty and intelligence. The Lundborg dogs are easy to train. They want to please. Lundborg dogs have it all!! I got my female from Lundborg when she was 4 months old and she never had an accident in the house. She loves adults and kids. Passed her AKC canine good citizen test at 14 months. Was a breeze for her.  
Nancy Makowski


----------



## [email protected]

Lauri & The Gang said:


> It looks to me like this breeder is breeding German Show lines.
> 
> Is that what you are looking for?


Lundborg dogs are the terrific. Good , gentle, loving temperament but will protect when they need to. I have a 'coat' from Linda. 19 months old. Really a wonderful dog. Her healthis excellent and her beauty is undeniable. And yes, Linda's dog's are all German.


----------



## carmspack

well I am glad there is so much enthusiasm for the dogs -- 

here I don't see the conformation , although rewarded by show judges , to be anywhere near the breed standard . 

I am looking at Maffay . 

I guess the rest is going to be in the iceberg 

Carmen


----------



## [email protected]

*lundborg-land German Shepherds*

Lundborg dogs have fabulous temperment 

Linda breeds all German show and Shutzen dogs. They are also healthy and gorgeous. Her hip lines are good and her bloodlines excellent. 

We have a 20 month mahognay red and black 'coat' from Linda. She is great with everyone, loving and sweet and also protective of the house and vehicles we drive. She's also very beautiful with lovely conformation. 'Jilly' got her Canine good Citizen at 10 months old. Remember all shepherds need training and owner guidance to make sure they grow up to be good canine citizens. 

We bought 'Jilly' from Linda after we had an appt with another breeder to look at a pup and when we called the breeder to tell her we were on 'our way'. She told us she had already sold the pup. Unbelievable!!! Breeder just interested in the $$ and would not even honor an appt. Linda, on the otherhand, honored our appt and held on to the little 'coat' till we got there. She spent time with us, did not push a sale. We bought 'Jilly' and have been very happy. Linda is extremely knowledgsble about the GS breed including hips!! Her dogs are all very healthy and gorgeous. 

Linda Lundborg and her beautiful facility is tops in our thinking. Go see her, you will be so pleased that you did. 
Nancy Makowski, Temecula, California


----------



## carmspack

correct me if I am wrong . In a previous post (page one) you said your Jilly passed her CGS at 14 months, now it is 10 months.

Trainability -- do you mean compliance . There is a vast difference with a dog that is tentative and submissive obedient , wanting to do right to avoid conflict -- and the dynamic dog who is bold and will try to complete a task even if in a hostile environment, a changing environment , work independently AND allow himself to be directed by the handler . THAT is trainability. 

unfortunately that is what is lacking in the show lines as a whole.

I do believe there are breeders who understand and make this a priority in the selection process. I have seen them, I even have used them in a pedigree , but balanced it out . 

Not seeing it anywhere on the pedigree provided.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## marshies

carmspack said:


> correct me if I am wrong . In a previous post (page one) you said your Jilly passed her CGS at 14 months, now it is 10 months.
> 
> Trainability -- do you mean compliance . There is a vast difference with a dog that is tentative and submissive obedient , wanting to do right to avoid conflict -- and the dynamic dog who is bold and will try to complete a task even if in a hostile environment, a changing environment , work independently AND allow himself to be directed by the handler . THAT is trainability.
> 
> unfortunately that is what is lacking in the show lines as a whole.
> 
> I do believe there are breeders who understand and make this a priority in the selection process. I have seen them, I even have used them in a pedigree , but balanced it out .
> 
> Not seeing it anywhere on the pedigree provided.
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


Carmen, I feel enlightened every time I read one of your posts.
Would compliance to avoid a negative consequence still be observable if positive training methods are used?


----------



## uclaman

suscribed


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

uclaman said:


> suscribed


What does that mean  ???


----------



## uclaman

MaggieRoseLee said:


> What does that mean  ???


when one posts on a thread it automatically shows up on my user control panel when someone posts a new post on it. so when one "suscribes" to a thread i am putting a post on it(that says "suscribed") so when someone posts something new it will show up on my control panel. 

i don't have much to contribute to the discussion but i want to read what other people think about it, so i "suscribed."


----------



## uclaman

don't you notice that everytime someone posts something new on a thread you have posted on it shows up on your control panel?

if you click "thread tools" at the top of the thread you can "unsuscribe" from a thread you have posted in previously. This way, when someone keeps posting on that thread it wont show up on your control panel.


----------



## onyx'girl

I never go to the control panel...just hit new posts when I come on and if I've posted on it, there will be a check next to the thread.


----------



## uclaman

onyx'girl said:


> I never go to the control panel...just hit new posts when I come on and if I've posted on it, there will be a check next to the thread.


yeah but if there is a thread you would like to monitor over time you would lose it if say you go away from the forum for a week(because over that week it would no longer show up on the "new posts" section if the last new post was a week old.


----------



## onyx'girl

I just look under my username for the threads I've posted in if I've been gone awhile.


----------



## gsdraven

uclaman said:


> when one posts on a thread it automatically shows up on my user control panel when someone posts a new post on it. so when one "suscribes" to a thread i am putting a post on it(that says "suscribed") so when someone posts something new it will show up on my control panel.
> 
> i don't have much to contribute to the discussion but i want to read what other people think about it, so i "suscribed."


If you want to subscribe to the thread but have nothing to contribute, you can go to "thread tools" at the top of the thread and click on "sunscribe to this thread". To see your subscribed threads, just click on your User CP.


----------



## uclaman

gsdraven said:


> If you want to subscribe to the thread but have nothing to contribute, you can go to "thread tools" at the top of the thread and click on "sunscribe to this thread". To see your subscribed threads, just click on your User CP.



sorry. not all forums have that function. not used to it. but thanks for letting me know it is there. it makes things easier.


----------



## [email protected]

Oops must have made a typo. Jilly was 14 months old when she passed her CGC. Jilly's lines from Lundborg are Sch and show. That's what Lunborg breeds. Jilly has great temperament, intelligent, healthy and is now a hearing alert dog. She started alerting at 6 months old.


----------



## robk

something is fishy about this thread....not quite sure what it is.


----------



## msvette2u

robk said:


> something is fishy about this thread....not quite sure what it is.


Yeah...the over-the-top sales ads?? 

I like this-- .


> ..but they will require a substantial amount of time and committment from your entire family.


Then, nothing but rave reviews for this person/breeding program...REALLY rave reviews :laugh:



> Linda Lundborg's dog are simply marvelous.





> Her temperament is outstanding and she is healthy with beauty and intelligence. The Lundborg dogs are easy to train. They want to please.* Lundborg dogs have it all!!*





> Lundborg dogs are the terrific. Good , gentle, loving temperament but will protect when they need to.





> Lundborg dogs have fabulous temperament...Remember all shepherds need training and owner guidance to make sure they grow up to be good canine citizens.





> Jilly has great temperament, intelligent, healthy and is now a hearing alert dog.


Leaves me :thinking:


----------



## LARHAGE

Well I'm speaking from my experience, I had a Lundborg Land dog and she was awesome, beautiful, great temperament and a wonderful work ethic, she was a solid all around dog, I loved everything about her, I could care less about anyone else's opinion who doesn't know the dogs and beats to death their same tired agenda, Lundborg shows at the SV shows out here and is hugely successful because she has nice dogs, simple as that.


----------



## msvette2u

LARHAGE said:


> Well I'm speaking from my experience, I had a Lundborg Land dog and she was awesome, beautiful, great temperament and a wonderful disposition, I loved everything about her, I could care less about anyone else's opinion who doesn't know the dogs and beats to death their same tired agenda, Lundborg shows at the SV shows out here and is hugely successful because she has nice dogs, simple as that.


That is good news...


----------



## GSDElsa

LARHAGE said:


> Well I'm speaking from my experience, I had a Lundborg Land dog and she was awesome, beautiful, great temperament and a wonderful work ethic, she was a solid all around dog, I loved everything about her, I could care less about anyone else's opinion who doesn't know the dogs and beats to death their same tired agenda, Lundborg shows at the SV shows out here and is hugely successful because she has nice dogs, simple as that.


And can you argue some of the other posts on this thread are a bit bizarre at best?


----------



## LARHAGE

No argument there.


----------



## SitUbuSit

It looks like most of the effusive raves are from the same poster. I wouldn't read too much into it. I think she's just really happy with her dog.

Sometimes I censor myself from recommending A-T too much because I'm afraid of sounding spammy. (is that a word? spellcheck says no!)



msvette2u said:


> Yeah...the over-the-top sales ads??
> 
> I like this-- .
> 
> Then, nothing but rave reviews for this person/breeding program...REALLY rave reviews :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaves me :thinking:


----------



## [email protected]

Nothing fishy at all. Lundborg-land is simply outstanding. I have owned German Shepheds for 30 yrs and know a good dog when I see one. Lundborg has unusally good looking dogs, healthy with great temperament.


----------



## Caesars Mom

*Really Honest Opinion*

I have purchased 2 of Linda's dogs in the past. My first one was amazing. Purchased in 2000, he was beautiful, gentle, smart and loving. Sadly he died of bloat with gastric torsion when he was 5 years old. ********* the rest has been removed by ADMIN. For more information please send poster a PM*****


----------



## [email protected]

I have a lundborg dog. She is our pet. BEST shepherd we have ever owned. Terrific temperament, loving, intelligent and of course protective when she needs to be as all good shepherds are. Linda breds show / Sch lines. Top Quality. I highly recommend Lundborg-land.


----------



## kam214

[email protected] said:


> I have a lundborg dog. She is our pet. BEST shepherd we have ever owned. Terrific temperament, loving, intelligent and of course protective when she needs to be as all good shepherds are. Linda breds show / Sch lines. Top Quality. I highly recommend Lundborg-land.


I am beyond perplexed at my you have reiterated the exact same things almost 10 times in the same thread??? I think it is awesome that you are pleased with your dog you purchased, but the over the top abundance just makes it look fishy and bizarre instead of positive.


----------



## rphilen

*Lutzen von Lundborg-Land, Axel*

Hi. I know this was an old post but just joined the forum. I have a 2 year old male from Lundborg-Land, Axel. He is my 1st shepherd & has been a wonderful addition to our home. He is gorgeous, confident & highly protective. Honestly, I have never been anywhere (and I take him everywhere) where we are not approached & asked where we got him... people just gawk at him.... saying "he's so beautiful".. he's so "huge"... etc.... After I got Axel, I joined a local Schutzhund Club that Linda recommended. At the time I knew NOTHING of that sport, but since then have fallen in love with it & competition. All the top dogs at our club are from Lundborg-Land. I would & have recommended her kennel to many people.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

lol...


----------



## buzzard

*The Kennel is doubtful "the posts are fishy"*



msvette2u said:


> Yeah...the over-the-top sales ads??
> 
> I like this-- .
> 
> Then, nothing but rave reviews for this person/breeding program...REALLY rave reviews :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaves me :thinking:


I live in Alaska and, on the recommendation of a friend's friend that Linda Lundborg's pups were excellent for trainability and disposition, I
contacted her for a pup.
We ordered a male pup and received a beautiful, healthy, totally bold (unafraid of anything) pup. He is now three years old and I couldn't ask for a better Shepherd.
That being said: You seem disappointed the dogs are as advertised. 
That makes me wonder what YOUR agenda is in questioning the motives of unsolicited endorsements of her pups. I haven't been in contact with the kennel for over two years but I still have the dog and I couldn't be more pleased.
Why are you surprised at her success? Are you a competitor? buzzard


----------



## carmspack

huh, say what "
*We Breed Tempered Quality Structured German Shepherd Dogs*

We bred the “working line” German Shepherd and found that the people who bought our German Shepherd Puppies could not handle the “high drive” energy level they had. They also did not have the sound structure or the temperament so badly needed for pet homes. So we decided to breed a better tempered, more quality structured German Shepherd dog"

or do they mean breed to the market? In my opinion a breeder should have an ideal for the breed in mind , not cater to the market place -- not everyone should have a GSD .


----------



## carmspack

when dogs become investments " Serious inquires only, price is $12,500.00. No breeding rights price is $6,500.00."

seems like a lot of females ? and says "Most of the German Shepherd females from our kennel have Schutzhund titles" I don't see that to be so . German Shepherd Females


----------



## LARHAGE

Linda competes with her dogs, no BS there, while she's not a personal friend of mine I can vouch for that, I have been to enough shows and seen her, the fact is Linda is an older woman and due to her health issues is not personally able to do as much, but the facts remain her dogs are quality dogs. I had a dog from her kennel and she was a fabulous dog, I wouldn't hesitate to get another and someday probably will.


----------



## buzzard

I really appreciate breeders who disclose what and why they do what they do to improve their line. Those are the ones I personally look to for quality dogs.

I avoid like the plague the breeders who harp and pick on competitors in order to make their own product appear better by comparison. If their line is so poor they have to denigrate their successful competitors in order to promote their own they have already rendered anything they say doubtful. buzzard


----------



## Jag

Wow. I'd pass based on the contract alone.


----------



## DunRingill

What part of the contract would make you pass?


----------



## Jag

It says basically that their pups are not guaranteed to be anything but pets. Also, if the hips are bad, you have to return your dog that you've had for 2 years... and then they'll send you another pup. Who is going to do that?? It's basically ensuring that you keep your pup... bad hips and all. With what they're charging for pups, to only promise they'll be pet quality... really?? One of the things I looked at when choosing a breeder was their contract.


----------



## Chris Wild

I am closing this thread. The original one was more than 3 years old and this newly revived version is starting down the road of bashing and arguments which serve no purpose due to the age of the thread. 

-Admin


----------

